# Has anyone received a refurbished SSR one bedroom on RCI exchange?



## Inhislove (Jan 31, 2021)

I know that for awhile, the only refurbished units were in the preferred category.  Are most RCI exchanges at SSR standard view or preferred?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 31, 2021)

Most seem to be standard. But most of Paddock is complete.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2021)

Inhislove said:


> I know that for awhile, the only refurbished units were in the preferred category.  Are most RCI exchanges at SSR standard view or preferred?


It's roughly 60/40 standard.  I think they're done with preferred for the refurbishment and working on standard.  I'm not sure when they're supposed to be done completely.  I wouldn't worry about getting a refurbished room as much as getting your two 1BR units as close as possible.  If they're both preferred, I'd ask for Congress Park.  If both are standard I'd ask for either Grandstand or Paddock (personally I'd ask for Paddock) and if it's 1 of each I'd ask they be together (which isn't likely) or one Paddock nearest Congress Park and 1 Congress Park.


----------



## montygz (Feb 4, 2021)

I have stayed at Saratoga five times via RCI and gotten two preferred stays in Congress Park, two regular stays in Paddock and one in Carousel.

They have plusses and minuses. Close walk to the Springs from Congress Park with better views.

Overall though, I liked the Paddock because it was easy to walk to both feature pools and the bus wasn't super-crowded.

The Carousel was nice because I recall it was the first bus stop and you always got a seat.


----------



## Inhislove (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the detailed thoughts! We actually ended up getting one unit at SSR and another at OKW. Very thankful to be on property at the same time! My sister is at SSR. We saw a notice that the paddock slide is under refurbishment and the bridge may he closed during our stay, so she plans to request Congress Park. They love the walk to Disney Springs and the water views.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 8, 2021)

Congress Park is Preferred, and she won’t get it unless the exchange is in the Preferred booking category. (It might be, Member Services can tell you.)


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 13, 2021)

Inhislove said:


> Thank you all for the detailed thoughts! We actually ended up getting one unit at SSR and another at OKW. Very thankful to be on property at the same time! My sister is at SSR. We saw a notice that the paddock slide is under refurbishment and the bridge may he closed during our stay, so she plans to request Congress Park. They love the walk to Disney Springs and the water views.


She could request Grandstand since that is also standard and it is the first bus stop.  Carousel is second.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2021)

Paddock is complete, except for some painting, so we had a unit in Grandstand, one of the last to get done.  Supposedly, the refurb will be done by June.  We will see.  Not going again to Saratoga Springs until 1/2022.  I am all about OKW while I can get it.


----------



## Firepath (Feb 13, 2021)

We always stay in Grandstand, because it’s the first bus stop, closest to the golf course, and an easy walk to restaurants. But it hasn’t been refurbished. Was never a problem for us though. Enjoy!


----------



## Inhislove (Feb 20, 2021)

They did get placed in Grandstand. It was nice to be the first bus stop, but she missed the easy walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## Mowogo (Feb 28, 2021)

The first refurbished rooms in the Grandstand have opened.  I got placed here exchanging through RCI but set my preference order to near Carriage House, and then near bus stop and was placed in a refurbished room, and some items in the room have made it obvious that I’m the first person to use the room since it was renovated.  They are working on the building across the pool by the bus stop right now.


----------



## elaine (Jun 18, 2021)

wondering about RCI trades this spring/summer into SSR? Standard or preferred. I just traded for Aug. I think they're renovating the last section, so all RCI trades would get the extra bed now? anyone know?


----------



## Merbears (Jun 18, 2021)

I think they are working on the last section now so I would say your chances are high. We were in standard . Just like the previous post, we chose near bus & Carriage House. Got new unit in Grandstand which turns out to be a great location ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 19, 2021)

elaine said:


> wondering about RCI trades this spring/summer into SSR? Standard or preferred. I just traded for Aug. I think they're renovating the last section, so all RCI trades would get the extra bed now? anyone know?



We were there June 4-11 on RCI exchange, in the Paddock building (Standard section) across the street from Carousel (and actually the Carousel bus stop was in front of our building). They’re working on the two Carousel buildings now and should be finished before August. No matter, anyone checking in now will be in a renovated villa, and all the 1BR have the extra bed under the TV. So you should be good!


----------



## dms1709 (Jun 20, 2021)

We just returned from a RCI exchange.  I requested  the Grandstand and received a refurbished unit.  The units are very nice.  You will be happy if you get one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2021)

We had a unit in Paddock last month.  Super nice update.  They almost always put us in Paddock or Grandstand.  Carousel is the last to get done.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 21, 2021)

I have heard that the refurbishment at SSR is completely done now.


----------



## elaine (Jun 21, 2021)

We took to RCI trade. The extra bed is a game changer for traveling with 2 college kids! 
For any who follow DVC resale pricing--there was a huge buzz about SSR this spring--maybe from the renovations--pricing went up to equal/exceed AKV and DVC was ROFR many contracts.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 22, 2021)

elaine said:


> We took to RCI trade. The extra bed is a game changer for traveling with 2 college kids!
> For any who follow DVC resale pricing--there was a huge buzz about SSR this spring--maybe from the renovations--pricing went up to equal/exceed AKV and DVC was ROFR many contracts.


On May 27 DVD raised the price for SSR direct from $165 to $180/point. They took a lot of SSR contracts via ROFR so they’d have lots of points to sell. With the ROFR activity and then the direct price increase, resale prices went up too. Suddenly all the DVC owners who bought SSR as “sleep around points” to use at other resorts are deciding they like their home resort much more than they did before the renovations.


----------



## jberndt10 (Aug 3, 2021)

I believe all but the Carousel buildings are refurbished by now. Preferred vs standard relates to location vs refurbishment.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2021)

Can someone kindly share how you give location preference for an exchange?  Is it with Member Services when you call?


----------



## Dean (Aug 3, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Can someone kindly share how you give location preference for an exchange?  Is it with Member Services when you call?


You'll have to call MS directly to see the view type and get the DVC confirmation #.  You can make requests by phone.  You can make some requests when checking in on the app or online but less so and it'll likely override anything you requested verbally.


----------



## elaine (Aug 14, 2021)

Location request: if you link reservation to my Disney experience and do online check in, you can request close to pool, bus, or grandstand. You have to have Disney reservation # to link. It’s not the Rci confirmation #. 
We just returned from SSR. Loved it! Room renovations are super nice. Even swapped our next dvc points reservation from akv to Ssr.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 14, 2021)

We're now at a point where all buildings are either complete or closed for active work, so any room you get will be a refurbished one.


----------



## Mowogo (Aug 15, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> On May 27 DVD raised the price for SSR direct from $165 to $180/point. They took a lot of SSR contracts via ROFR so they’d have lots of points to sell. With the ROFR activity and then the direct price increase, resale prices went up too. Suddenly all the DVC owners who bought SSR as “sleep around points” to use at other resorts are deciding they like their home resort much more than they did before the renovations.


The renovations make them some of the nicest DVC rooms around, and the embrace of Disney Springs has made one of the bus only resorts attractive to a lot of people.  Even from the Grandstand section it was just 15 minute walk to Disney Springs. The one downside is that around 4-6pm, buses to the resort from the parks will be more crowded as visitors use the resort bus to get to Disney Springs from the parks.  While it may not have the fanciest pools, the convenience to Disney Springs makes resort days even easier without a car.  

As a RCI exchange, it can be a great value depending on what you own.  In my case I was able to book a one bedroom during Festival of the Arts today and it works out to under $1,000 inclusive of exchange and resort fees.  And once you learn the extras of maximizing your Disney Resort stay, it is the little touches that make the points premium worth it.


----------

